# Is there B2M at the MAC Store in Tel Aviv, Israel?



## Nerie (Jan 1, 2009)

<strike>Sorry, I didn't know whether or not to ask this under Europe or Asia lol</strike> Called the store, they accept B2M and only give out lipsticks and not eyeshadows or anything else!


----------

